# Ewr surge problem



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi everyone while you are waiting at the Newark airport and surge is 2.4 are you getting request with no surge?Im a tlc driver.Or somewhere else in Nj inside the surge and getting requesr with no surge I have a video too also Im was checking as a passenger pick up ewr terminal a to Hoboken shows 40$ and penn station 42$ I think they are kidding.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

❓


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

We had that here.
The moron I spoke to tried to tell me the people we not agreeing to pay it. I said there is no choice. Please hold
Then he told me there are 2 prices. One for right away and another for later. Me: I'm on the rider app now and there is only 1 price. Please hold.

waiting for driverless cars to get rid of these pain in the ass drivers


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

I calles the Uber they were very funny they told me your passenger was not in the surge area yeah newark under full surge and my pssenger out of the surge look at this now Im checking my uber app now there is 1.8 surge in Newark and look at the price to go to Hoboken and Penn station the same price

If you go somewhere in Nj they give you the price with surge but if you go somwhere in Ny no surge they are kidding with us lastnight I was waiting there There was a 2.5 surge my friend is Nj driver he got a request 2.5 Im a tlc driver I got zero surge request!


----------



## Booserinc (Aug 10, 2018)

Airport riders cannot be charged a surge price. Uber puts a surge there to entice drivers. Airport rides qukl never have surge


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Booserinc said:


> Airport riders cannot be charged a surge price. Uber puts a surge there to entice drivers. Airport rides qukl never have surge


I got 1 once within 6 months. 80 miles that I would have canceled or rejected if not as in this rural area you return empty


----------



## koala85 (Jan 2, 2017)

Booserinc said:


> Airport riders cannot be charged a surge price. Uber puts a surge there to entice drivers. Airport rides qukl never have surge


What are you talking about,have you ever pick up someone from Newark airport?there is always surge and Im asking passengers how much they pay they charge them surge too also Im checking from my uber passenger app when there is a surge and it shows the surge for passengers too especially rainy and snowy days also you can see my pick up pictures.


----------

